# Which charger Opus BT - C3100 V2.2 or Liitokala Lii - 500



## novarider (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm looking for a faster charger for my 18650 batteries. Which of the two would you get and why? The only real difference I can see is that the Opus can do 2A if I'm in a hurry. Also the Opus updates the display every 30 seconds while the Liitokala updates every second. 

I'm open to suggestions for other chargers if something else is better as long as it's around $50 or less

The cheapest price I have found for these is on gearbest. Are they a trusted source?

Edit: Is it safe to charge my unprotected 18650 batteries in one of these overnight?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 5, 2017)

The Opus C3100 can only do 1.5A and 2A when using only 2 slots

John.

EDIT: You can read the reviews below, I have the C3100 myself and it`s very good for the money.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger LiitoKala Lii-500 UK.html

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Opus BT-C3100 V2.1 UK.html


----------



## MAD777 (Jan 5, 2017)

I have 3 LiitoKala 500's and love them! Very user friendly and quiet. All were purchased from Gearbest (3 week wait average). 

Never charge batteries unattended.


----------



## ven (Jan 5, 2017)

Even now with the xtar dragon, if i was to get another charger another opus would win out. Lower rates along with higher charge rates..............not as fancy but i dont care. 
I swapped out the fan the other week(forgot about it tbh) so it must be quieter as not thought any more on it! Also made a hole for the 4.35v setting, so i can charge my sanyo 16650's down stairs now(vp2 up stairs). 

I use the 2a mainly for 26650 cells(still a gentle charge for them). When i swap out my vtc5's from my smok alien, i stick them on 1.5a on bays 1+2...........done pretty quick from 3.6v to 4.2v.

Out of the 2, you cant go wrong with either.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 5, 2017)

I like the display of the Opus...seeing all 4 cells at once is a must for me. Yes the 500 gives more info at once, but only per cell. Cycling thru all 4 batteries, no thanks. Usually, I'll set it to voltage and monitor the 4 cells at one quick glance to see where they're at.


----------



## bwalker (Jan 5, 2017)

I had the Opus but got rid of it because part of the display was not working. Other than that it was a great charger although the fan was always turning off and on (driving my wife crazy.) I'm now waiting on the Liitokala from GearBest. It has been three long weeks and it is still in transit. :sigh: At least it is finally on U.S. soil. BTW, as I understand it, fast charging is not good for the cells so you should probably only do it when you urgently need them charged.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 5, 2017)

The Opus C3100 also has an hidden switch inside that allows you to charge lifepo4 cells, some people have cut a hole in the bottom of there charger to allow them to change it, but the switch looks a bit weak, And may break easy, Why Opus did not fit an external switch is unfathomable.

John.


----------



## ven (Jan 5, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> The Opus C3100 also has an hidden switch inside that allows you to charge lifepo4 cells, some people have cut a hole in the bottom of there charger to allow them to change it, but the switch looks a bit weak, And may break easy, Why Opus did not fit an external switch is unfathomable.
> 
> John.







Works fine, tested out several times now.

For anyone with a noisy fan that gets on their nerves, gearbest sell them (last time i looked anyway) for not much over $1.60


----------



## Torchmee (Jan 5, 2017)

Got rid of all my chargers except for The Opus and now I have the SkyRc MC300. The Opus is my old standby and has never let me down. You can't go wrong with it. I will admit to having charged 18650's over night with it on a stone counter top in the bathroom


----------



## dennck (Jan 6, 2017)

The individual display for each slot on the Opus BT-C3100 is a big plus for me. It is less likely to misread the measurements among different slots.

Also I think the "quick test" readout on the Opus is more reliable than the Liitokala Lii-500. 

The fan is actually slightly noisier than I would like.


----------



## markr6 (Jan 6, 2017)

I must have gotten lucky on the fan; I can hear it but it's no louder than a laptop. I once had a 15min charger with a fan that sounded like a hair dryer.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 6, 2017)

My C3100 Fan sound like an VCR tape rewinding, But it`s not that loud thankfully.

John.


----------



## novarider (Jan 6, 2017)

I ordered the Opus. Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 6, 2017)

novarider said:


> I ordered the Opus. Thanks for the feedback everyone.




Congrats where did you order it from?

Also the Opus C3100 is sold under a few names, I have an Floureon C3100 there is also an Opus C3400 which is identical to the C3100 but i think it comes with a car charging cable.

John.


----------



## novarider (Jan 6, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Congrats where did you order it from?
> 
> Also the Opus C3100 is sold under a few names, I have an Floureon C3100 there is also an Opus C3400 which is identical to the C3100 but i think it comes with a car charging cable.
> 
> John.



I ordered it from gearbest from their US-LA warehouse


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 6, 2017)

novarider said:


> I ordered it from gearbest from their US-LA warehouse




Well you should get it a lot quicker.

One tip, I always do a quick test (it only takes seconds) when i first insert the battery`s the C3100 does a resistance test, and if you are charging 4 identical cells they should all be approximately the same resistance when i find one cell that is giving a high resistance it`s normally just a bad connection, so i re-insert the cell or roll the cell in the slot or clean the terminals.

I think the C3100 charges cells with higher resistance at a lower rate, so a bad connection is good to find and fix the problem before you do a long cycle charge.

You can buy an adaptor so you can charge D and C size battery`s you can only charge 2 at a time and the adaptors are cheap to buy, Do a quick resistance test when using these as there is a lot of extra connections that might cause problems.

John.


----------



## novarider (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks I'll look at how to do that when it gets here


----------



## Climb14er (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm growing to really like the Opus 3400 charger... a lot... especially for my 18650's. Haven't taken out the Pila charger since I got the Opus last month.


----------



## novarider (Jan 12, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if the Opus will charge 26650 batteries? Some sites list it can and others don't.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 12, 2017)

novarider said:


> Can anyone confirm if the Opus will charge 26650 batteries? Some sites list it can and others don't.



HKJ lists that the C3100 does support 26650 in the liust of supported cells in the review below.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Opus BT-C3100 V2.1 UK.html

John.


----------



## novarider (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## ven (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes , defo supports 26650's as i charge mine regular on the 3100


----------



## novarider (Jan 13, 2017)

Will the car adapter that came with my nitecore d2 work on the Opus? Will it supply enough power?


----------



## ven (Jan 13, 2017)

12v 3a it shows on the input, would say unlikely but can not say for sure. Cant remember now, but thought you get a car charger in the box:thinking: Trouble is the box is in the attic...................


----------



## netvlada (Jan 17, 2017)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Well you should get it a lot quicker.
> 
> One tip, I always do a quick test (it only takes seconds) when i first insert the battery`s the C3100 does a resistance test, and if you are charging 4 identical cells they should all be approximately the same resistance when i find one cell that is giving a high resistance it`s normally just a bad connection, so i re-insert the cell or roll the cell in the slot or clean the terminals.
> 
> ...



Hi TinderBox

Please, can you give me some link where i can find D adaptors for Opus C3100.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 17, 2017)

I got mine from eBay.

Most likely find ones cheaper if you have a search.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Pack-D-Cell-to-AA-Battery-Adapter-Charge-Test-D-Cells-in-BT-C2000-Y8-DD-/381908835485?hash=item58eb8a5c9d:g:Xd0AAOSw7I5Tsn-A

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-Pack-D-Size-Cell-to-AA-Battery-Adapter-testing-and-charging-D-Cells-in-BT/32659265196.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_10000009_10084_10000025_10083_10000029_10080_10082_10081_10000028_10110_10111_10112_10060_10113_10062_10114_10115_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_10000022_10000012_10103_10073_10102_10000015_10096_10000018_10000019_10052_10053_10107_10050_10106_10051,searchweb201603_3,afswitch_5,single_sort_2_price_asc&btsid=90e3569c-a4c7-4775-b516-0780efa0c77e

John.


----------



## Gauss163 (Jan 17, 2017)

There were earlier reports that the Opus BT-C3100 4.35V charging was very slow. Has anyone tested this recently? If the problem did exist, was it fixed in later versions?


----------



## tatasal (Jan 17, 2017)

Gauss163 said:


> There were earlier reports that the Opus BT-C3100 4.35V charging was very slow. Has anyone tested this recently? If the problem did exist, was it fixed in later versions?



It was fixed a long time ago, if l remember right only the earlier 2.0s had it, and now the current models in the market are 2.2 editions.


----------



## netvlada (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks John for links.

Can C3100 to charge and test Nicd -D- battery?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jan 18, 2017)

netvlada said:


> Thanks John for links.
> 
> Can C3100 to charge and test Nicd -D- battery?



Only if you buy some D and C to AA adaptors, they are around $6 for a pack of 2, quite a few C3100 owners have them, Including me.

You can find links to them above in post 26

*EDIT: I always run the quick test (resistance) before i start charging, It only takes seconds and will show if you have a bad battery or a bad battery connection, If you use the D/C adaptors a quick test is doubly important.*

John.


----------



## tripplec (Aug 25, 2017)

What did the V2.2 change over the V2.1 which is reviewed. 

I gather the PS regulation mention by a seller is one change they say the voltage is regulated at 4.7V now. Anything else?


----------



## tripplec (Nov 2, 2017)

Looking at this again and I see my post here on V2.2 but the HJK review is on V2.1


----------

